# rear view mirror



## beer guy (Oct 22, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried or had done resilvering of a side or rear view mirror? I want to keep the original but it is faded and needs some work. Alternatively, can you buy just the replacement glass.


----------



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

You can buy the replacement glass from most any automotive glass installation chain. They cut a piece to fit. This is for the door mirrors, never tried to do a rear view personally...


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

How does the glass pop out? I don't see a way to do it.


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

For the benefit of others:
There is a giant circlip around the perimeter of the glass that can be pulled out with tweezers or needle nosed pliers.


----------

